

Write a script in Coq - p4bl0
http://coq-blog.clarus.me/write-a-script-in-coq.html

======
p4bl0
See also the second part here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9156334](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9156334).

